# Graphics Contest #39 - "Cinderella"



## Megan1216

Marie's (marie73) cat 'Cinderella'!

*Graphic Contest rules* 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"Cinderella" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until June 4th, 2007 at 12:00am Midnight. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times


----------



## XansArt

*I'm brand new here, but ...*

Ooo! Oooo! I wanna play!
Back in a bit with my entry!


----------



## XansArt

Okay, here's a bit of a quicky. It's a digital painting, based on the photo, done in ArtRage (a wonderful little paint program, and really CHEAP!  ).


----------



## Megan1216

That's really nice!


----------



## marie73

You may have to pick someone else's cat to get more responses.


----------



## XansArt

Yeah! Where's the competition? :lol:


----------



## Megan1216

marie73 said:


> You may have to pick someone else's cat to get more responses.


  I'll PM one of the Mods to see what I should do!


----------



## DesnBaby

You have to be patient!  :wink:


----------



## Stephie

marie73 said:


> You may have to pick someone else's cat to get more responses.


Oooh it's absolutely nothing to do with the choice of cat, Cinderella is a gorgeous subject 

I think the problem is that we don't have many members around at the moment who are good at the graphics, if you look at the last few contests, the numbers have been dwindling. We'll have to see if we can drum up some interest


----------



## Lisa 216

Stephie said:


> I think the problem is that we don't have many members around at the moment who are good at the graphics, if you look at the last few contests, the numbers have been dwindling. We'll have to see if we can drum up some interest


That's true...some of the people who participated in past contests haven't been around much. Also, since there is no schedule for when contests begin, sometimes people don't realize there's an active one. Maybe we can PM some of our talented folks and make sure they know about the contest :wink:


----------



## estelle58

I'm sure it's not because of the subjet... she is gorgeous... unfortunately i'm graphicly handicaped


----------



## Megan1216

See Marie, it has NOTHING to do with Cinderella! 

Lisa & Stephie are right. :wink: I'm sure if those members were around more often, this contest would be in voting because we'd have 15 entries by now!


----------



## Gypsy Girl

marie73 said:


> You may have to pick someone else's cat to get more responses.


No, no, no, Marie! That's not the reason at all! In fact, I came out of hiding in order to work on Cinderella.  Ok, so here it is. Kind of rough, but I'm still getting used to my new graphics program.










Well, there are two responses. I'm sure there will be more as time passes.


----------



## marie73

Wow, XansArt and Kate! Those are amazing!


----------



## horseplaypen

I haven't been around the forum much, but I would like to try my hand at this! Cinderella is such a beauty, I'm sure it won't be hard to get inspired. When does this contest end?


----------



## DesnBaby

Gypsy Girl said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to pick someone else's cat to get more responses.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no, Marie! That's not the reason at all! In fact, I came out of hiding in order to work on Cinderella.  Ok, so here it is. Kind of rough, but I'm still getting used to my new graphics program.
> 
> Well, there are two responses. I'm sure there will be more as time passes.
Click to expand...

I tried something like that on the last contest with the crowns. I was going to do that, but I didn't want to repeat myself. I still have no idea what I'm going to do :? . Yeah, Megan, you didn't put a due date :? .


----------



## zippy96444

It takes me so long in figuring out how to get it into my program and which program I have used. Just too much time for me to figure it out. I want to post pictures of Mango, but too hard to upload and then get into my posts.


----------



## Megan1216

I thought I put a ending date! I'm sorry.  What I'll do is count 2 weeks from the first entry so we can get more entries, is that ok?


----------



## Megan1216

There, I put the date!  Sorry again!!


----------



## jessamica8

Would you mind if I entered? I haven't done one of these for ages!


----------



## Jeanie

I've been missing these contests...and Cinderella is a beauty!  I wish I knew how to do graphics.


----------



## DesnBaby

jessamica8 said:


> Would you mind if I entered? I haven't done one of these for ages!


I think everyone is welcome :wink: Thanks Megan!


----------



## kitkat

Cinderella is beautiful, I only wish I can Photoshop :?


----------



## jessamica8

Ok, here's mine:


----------



## estelle58

It's gonna be hard to choose... they're all so beautiful


----------



## Megan1216

Jessimica, it's open to EVERYONE!  Great entries so far. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Lisa 216

Lots of great entries  It will be hard to choose! It's nice to see some new and old faces show up to participate :wink:


----------



## marie73

So beautiful - they take my breath away! :luv

I have zero skills. :?


----------



## Megan1216

Marie, with practise, you'll get good. I remember when I was HORRIBLE, now, I'm somewhat "ok". I would LOVE to be like Des, Dawn (BoscosMum), Jessimca, etc are, but, I'll have to work my way up.


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## marie73

Very cool, Des!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Marie!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

wow all are beautiful!


----------



## Megan1216

Des, that is soo totally cool! Man, I'm gonna have a hard time choosing who to vote for! Great entries everyone.

See Marie? We knew it wasn't because of Cinderella, a facial shot, or anything else. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Megan!


----------



## marie73

They're all amazing! I can't even play Pictionary! :?


----------



## DesnBaby

This thread should close and voting should begin


----------



## Jeanie

All it takes is a PM!  I'll take care of it.

This thread is closed; the contest is over. Look for the voting thread!


----------

